# RecipeDB - UFO (Unidentified Fermentable Object)



## dannbrew (16/5/12)

UFO (Unidentified Fermentable Object)  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes OG=1042FG=1010Fermented at 20C for 15 days, then bottled.Bulk primed @ 5g/L for light carbonation. (Adjust to your liking).Only my 2nd all grain, but this is one smooth operator of a beer. Not sure what is going on with the 'Recipe Details' but it's turned out to be about a 4.8% ABV beer. Very drinkable. Replace the database 'Cascade' hops with Citra. So;Citra 14.1% @ 20mins. Citra 14.1% @ 0 mins = DRY HOPPED.    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.5 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.5 kg Weyermann Carared       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      28.34 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 20mins)    28.34 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     10 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         19L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.046 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 13.1 IBU   Efficiency 55%   Alcohol 4.55%   Colour 16 EBC   Batch Size 19L     Fermentation   Primary 15 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## chunckious (17/5/12)

Those IBU's don't look right from that amount of hoppage @ 20min.


----------



## ben_sa (17/5/12)

So no late hopping (apart from dry hopping?)

edit: i get:
 Predicted	OG	1.052 IBU	28.7	
FG	1.013 EBC	14.9	
%alc Keg	5.2 Bottle	0.0


----------



## dannbrew (18/5/12)

ben_sa said:


> So no late hopping (apart from dry hopping?)
> 
> edit: i get:
> Predicted	OG	1.052 IBU	28.7
> ...



I mucked up the calculation of IBUs. Goodness knows what I was thinking at the time. Regardless, one ounce of Citra 14.1% @ 20 mins then I dry hopped the same amount. No other additions.


----------



## cam89brewer (18/5/12)

dannbrew said:


> I mucked up the calculation of IBUs. Goodness knows what I was thinking at the time. Regardless, one ounce of Citra 14.1% @ 20 mins then I dry hopped the same amount. No other additions.



That comes out to be 51.2 IBU. :blink:


----------



## cam89brewer (18/5/12)

And do you really only get 55% efficiency?


----------



## QldKev (18/5/12)

Vote for worst beer in the recipeDB


----------



## dannbrew (18/5/12)

QldKev said:


> Vote for worst beer in the recipeDB



Pretty much unfair QldKev, 

Recipe is below. Granted, I may have mucked up using the DB as I don't use that often to jot down recipes or broadcast them. Still, it's a well balanced beer. 

UFO Ale
(Unidentified Fermentable Object) Ale

4kg (8.8184 lb) Joe White Pale grain
500g (1.1023 lb) Wheat grain
500g (1.1023 lb) Weyermann CaraRed

Mash temperature: 68.3C (154.94F)
Mash duration: 50 minutes

Hops:
28.34g (1 oz) Citra hops (20 minute addition) 14.1%AA
28.34g (1 oz) Citra hops (Dry Hopped addition) 14.1%AA

General notes:
Ambient water temp: 19C (66.2F)
Grain temperature: 23C (73.4F)

Pitched Yeast:
@ 22C (71.6F)
US05 Yeast

Fermenting in garage @ 20C (68F)

Final notes:
Volume in fermenter: 19L (5.019 gallons)
Pitched at 22C (72.5F)
OG=1042
FG=1010.


----------



## dannbrew (18/5/12)

No, I didn't get 55% efficiency. Again, granted I am not used to the DB so you can blame the error between mouse and keyboard, but don't disrespect the recipe.


----------



## cam89brewer (18/5/12)

I don't think their is anything wrong with your recipe I was just questioning what it said on the recipeDB. I agree that your beer should be well balanced and as with all pale ales it is better to keep things simple. It is also a style in which once you have done a couple you don't need recipe's and can just experiment. :icon_cheers:


----------



## dannbrew (18/5/12)

All good. No problem. ;-) I was more taken aback from the other comment rather than yours. I certainly botched the calcs using the DB, which explains everything. My bad.


----------

